# Gallbladder and HIDA Scan anyone?



## abymom99 (Apr 15, 2013)

I had my f/u appointment with my GI yesterday and because of my continued nausea and abdominal discomfort, particularly after meals, he has ordered a HIDA scan just to be sure there is nothing going on with my gallbladder. I'm waiting for the imaging center to schedule it now.

Has anyone had this scan done and was it okay? Also, anyone else here with gallbladder troubles?


----------



## Abcdefg (Mar 16, 2012)

I had a Lap Cholecystectomy a week ago due to stones. Didn't have the Hida, just an US. I had constant rib pain and alien gurgles for a long time. When the pain started waking me up at nights, my GP sent me for testing. From what she said, they order the Hida if no stones show up on US testing first. Hope it turns out ok for you xoxo


----------



## abymom99 (Apr 15, 2013)

Abcdefg said:


> I had a Lap Cholecystectomy a week ago due to stones. Didn't have the Hida, just an US. I had constant rib pain and alien gurgles for a long time. When the pain started waking me up at nights, my GP sent me for testing. From what she said, they order the Hida if no stones show up on US testing first. Hope it turns out ok for you xoxo


Thanks Abcdefg! How are you doing after your procedure?

Yes, I had gone to the ER last month with what they thought was possibly a gallbladder attack, but the US showed no stones. For the last couple of months, I have daily nausea, dizziness, bloating and reflux pain, so my doc wants to at least rule out gallbladder disease before chaulking it up to only GERD.


----------



## Abcdefg (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm ok, still in some discomfort. You know how the Hida works? It checks "ejection fraction" (rate at which your body processes bile through the ducts). From what my gp said, when it's less than 50%, it indicates organ failure, and the GB has to come out. My mother had that issue, and she feels so much better now after her surgery a few years ago. Your doctor sounds smart and a keeper


----------



## abymom99 (Apr 15, 2013)

Abcdefg said:


> I'm ok, still in some discomfort. You know how the Hida works? It checks "ejection fraction" (rate at which your body processes bile through the ducts). From what my gp said, when it's less than 50%, it indicates organ failure, and the GB has to come out. My mother had that issue, and she feels so much better now after her surgery a few years ago. Your doctor sounds smart and a keeper


Oh my GI doc definitely is. I've been with him for about 10 years now. My endo, not so much.  LOL.

Sorry you're still having some discomfort, and even sorrier for everything else you're going through right now. Hopefully the GB removal will eventually give you some relief. And yes, I'm dreading the HIDA. I've heard it can be a nightmare! Hopefully mine will go smoothly. I just wish they did them over the weekends, just in case!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I had my gall bladder removed a few months after thyroid surgery. I was really hypo then. I had one huge gall baldder attack that sent me to the emergency room. I had gall stones and polyps. It was an easy recovery. I had the 5 incisions. I was really worried about having heartburn after and I don't which is nice.

My husband had the HIDA and said it was not bad.


----------



## abymom99 (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks webster2. Hopefully I'm one of the lucky ones that has no problems with it. I think it all depends on how bad your gallbladder actually is. I hope to have mine sometime next week so I'll report back then.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Hopefully, all will go well for you too!


----------



## abymom99 (Apr 15, 2013)

Just a quick update. I had my HIDA scan this morning. It was an hour with the first injection and then another hour after the second, but other than sheer boredom it was a breeze. I watched my liver/gallbladder/small intestines for most of the time and they all sure looked like they were working well to me! But I guess I'll find out for sure in about a week or so.


----------



## angel711baby66 (May 7, 2013)

Never had HIDA done, they seen my gall stones via ultrasound. I have spent years with lots of stomach discomfort only to be misdiagnosed with acid reflux! Well 3 terrible gall bladder attacks later I got sent for an ultrasound. Having my gall bladder removed has been a God sent!!!! I'm feeling so much better now. Good luck to you.


----------



## abymom99 (Apr 15, 2013)

angel711baby66 said:


> Never had HIDA done, they seen my gall stones via ultrasound. I have spent years with lots of stomach discomfort only to be misdiagnosed with acid reflux! Well 3 terrible gall bladder attacks later I got sent for an ultrasound. Having my gall bladder removed has been a God sent!!!! I'm feeling so much better now. Good luck to you.


Thanks! My HIDA ended up coming out normal. The funny thing is, I had to call my GI because I hadn't heard anything after almost 3 weeks and it turned out the imaging center had never sent them the report! They were glad I called but I pretty much knew it was going to be normal. The pain I have is definitely caused by reflux and gastritis, but they wanted to be sure. My only concern at this point is that nothing seems to get my GERD under control. I'm starting to wonder if I have a hiatal hernia or other cause, but we're waiting a little longer to see if the nexium will eventually help before going any further. It's also a bit confusing because the pain is in the same area as my thyroid nodule, which is why I've been having both issues evaluated. Glad you are feeling better after your gallbladder removal though!


----------



## DonnaK (Mar 22, 2011)

I had a HIDA scan a while ago and it showed around 30% so they removed it. The surgery was easy, pretty uncomfortable for about 4 days and then pretty good. I had the surgery on a Wed. and was back to work on that Monday. That's with it being done laser, not open. I think it was about four years ago now.

You are so right about the boredom though. Holy cow. They want me to do a stomach emptying test now. Same process, but have to eat eggs or something with radioactive stuff on them. I tried it once and just could NOT get the eggs down - the taste was THAT awful.


----------

